# Courtland Pear Fair 2017



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Fair Fans,
In July we attended the fun Courtland Pear Fair held each year
along the Great Sacramento River in California. What a swell fair !!!!
The pears were excellent, the weather was perfect and the crowd was
friendly & well behaved.

CHECK IT :

[ame]https://youtu.be/EWuas9niSC8[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

